

A quick video intro to Sass & Compass - nathos
http://vimeo.com/nathos/sass-and-compass

======
nathos
I figured with Sass being part of the asset pipeline for Rails 3.1, it'd be a
good time to turn this Barcamp talk into a video. I welcome any feedback you
may have.

------
jfine
Great video for anyone new to Sass and or Compass.

~~~
danielmcormond
+1

